# MS271 or MS261



## wenger7446

Besides the decompression valve and the starter on the MS 261 can somebody please explain to me the differences between the two saws listed the subject line.

I'm in the market for a chainsaw I don't mind spending the extra money for the Pro saw I just like to know more of the differences.


----------



## wenger7446

Sorry wrong area. Can somebody please move to the gear room?


----------



## TreePointer

Just from the spec sheets, the 261 has more horsepower and less weight than the 271.


----------



## Clyde S. Dale

Never ran a 271, but my 261 (stock) is a great saw.  It can handle a 20" bar although 16" is my preference.  It's easy to maintain and has the HD air filter.  The newest model on the market (261C-M) has the M-tronic feature so no adjusting the carb necessary at all.  IMHO go with the MS261C-M, especially if your budget allows.  Also, since you are looking at the 50cc market, don't discount other brands.  The Husqvarna 550XP is also a great saw.  There are others too if you feel like doing the research.  If you plan on having the saw for a long time, you can't go wrong with a pro model from any other top brands.

Let us know what you decide and of course pics or it never happened.


----------



## Fifelaker

261= Pro grade saw. 271= Homeowner grade saw.


----------



## wenger7446

Fifelaker said:


> 261= Pro grade saw. 271= Homeowner grade saw.



Thanks! I understand the "Pro" vs. "Ranch" labeling differences but I was looking for particular differences. eg: better piston rings, better air filtration, better cooling, etc.


----------



## missedbass

271= mid range/ farm saw, Not homeowner. If money is not a concern, spend $160 more and get a 261. However a 271 will be all you will ever need.


----------



## Sealcove

wenger7446 said:


> Thanks! I understand the "Pro" vs. "Ranch" labeling differences but I was looking for particular differences. eg: better piston rings, better air filtration, better cooling, etc.



Typically more metal in the build, more durability and an improved power to weight ratio. We have a few 260's at work and I also own one; all have been great saws. I can't comment on the 271.


----------



## missedbass

261- mag case, captive bar nuts, hd filter, adj. oiler.


----------



## Sealcove

Those captive bar nuts sure are icing on the cake. 

On the subject of the MS260, I was in the shop the other day indicating that I had budget to buy a couple more in January.  They let me know that for next year Stihl is changing them over to an electronic ignition like the Husqvarna 550.  I figured it was a matter of time.


----------



## wenger7446

Sealcove said:


> Those captive bar nuts sure are icing on the cake.
> 
> On the subject of the MS260, I was in the shop the other day indicating that I had budget to buy a couple more in January.  They let me know that for next year Stihl is changing them over to an electronic ignition like the Husqvarna 550.  I figured it was a matter of time.



Thanks for the great feed back. What are captive bar nuts?


----------



## wenger7446

Clyde S. Dale said:


> Never ran a 271, but my 261 (stock) is a great saw.  It can handle a 20" bar although 16" is my preference.  It's easy to maintain and has the HD air filter.  The newest model on the market (261C-M) has the M-tronic feature so no adjusting the carb necessary at all.  IMHO go with the MS261C-M, especially if your budget allows.  Also, since you are looking at the 50cc market, don't discount other brands.  The Husqvarna 550XP is also a great saw.  There are others too if you feel like doing the research.  If you plan on having the saw for a long time, you can't go wrong with a pro model from any other top brands.
> 
> Let us know what you decide and of course pics or it never happened.



Thanks. This is what I was looking for. I am going to stick with Stihl. I have a great dealer and own several Stihl products and have GREAT luck with them.


----------



## wenger7446

missedbass said:


> 271= mid range/ farm saw, Not homeowner. If money is not a concern, spend $160 more and get a 261. However a 271 will be all you will ever need.



Yeah, I think the extra $160.00 is money well spent.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## Sealcove

wenger7446 said:


> Thanks for the great feed back. What are captive bar nuts?



The bar nuts are fitted into the cover so you cant lose them. Its a simple feature, but having lost them before I was appreciative of it.


----------



## wenger7446

Sealcove said:


> The bar nuts are fitted into the cover so you cant lose them. Its a simple feature, but having lost them before I was appreciative of it.



Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## Clyde S. Dale

wenger7446 said:


> Thanks. This is what I was looking for. I am going to stick with Stihl. I have a great dealer and own several Stihl products and have GREAT luck with them.



Glad to help. You will not be disappointed with the MS261 should you go that route.


----------



## missedbass

If you have a great dealer,he should be able to provide you the differences between the two saws, and maybe he will let you try them out


----------



## wenger7446

Good call. In will ask him for a demo saw.


----------



## Twisted Priorities

The MS 261 is a professional forestry saw that is designed for heavy duty cutting in extreme conditions.
The MS 271 is a farming / landscaping saw that is designed for property maintenance.
The pro saw has many more advantages over consumer saws which reflects in the price.
The new MS 261 C-M which has a delayed stratified scavenging engine that provides powerful torque with lower emissions over a wide rpm range. The M-Tronic carb adjusts the ignition timing in all operating modes. It runs smoother due to special anti vibration springs between the engine and handles. It has a die cast magnesium housing and stainless steel muffler, decompression valve, long life air filter system, captive bar nuts.
The MS 271 is heavier, less hp and spins 1000 rpm less than the MS 261. The bar length is critical on these saws for performance, 271 max length 16", 261 18" bar. 
I've run my buddies 2012 MS 290 16" bar against my stock 2012 MS 260 18" bar, the pro saw just out performs. After a muffler modification and exhaust porting this little pro saw runs a 20" bar like its big brothers.


----------



## wenger7446

Thanks for the feedback everyone. I will be picking up the 261, probably sometime next week.

Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Bigg_Redd

Twisted Priorities said:


> The MS 261 is a professional forestry saw that is designed for heavy duty cutting in extreme conditions.
> The MS 271 is a farming / landscaping saw that is designed for property maintenance.
> The pro saw has many more advantages over consumer saws which reflects in the price.
> The new MS 261 C-M which has a delayed stratified scavenging engine that provides powerful torque with lower emissions over a wide rpm range. The M-Tronic carb adjusts the ignition timing in all operating modes. It runs smoother due to special anti vibration springs between the engine and handles. It has a die cast magnesium housing and stainless steel muffler, decompression valve, long life air filter system, captive bar nuts.
> The MS 271 is heavier, less hp and spins 1000 rpm less than the MS 261. *The bar length is critical on these saws for performance, 271 max length 16", 261 18" bar. *
> I've run my buddies 2012 MS 290 16" bar against my stock 2012 MS 260 18" bar, the pro saw just out performs. After a muffler modification and exhaust porting this little pro saw runs a 20" bar like its big brothers.



Funny. . . according to Stihl the recommended guide bars lengths are the same (16"-20") for both saws. . .



OP: both are great saws and you'll never wear either one out.   I say find the best deal.


----------



## Twisted Priorities

Ya, in the Stihl catalog it shows 16-20" bars for both saws. On the Stihl website for Canada, US, Europe it has different lengths. Depends on the type of wood to be cut, the longer the bar the more it will bog down. My buddies who work in the tree service industry only use 20" bars on ms 460's and 24" on ms 660's.


----------



## PLAYS WITH FIRE

http://lancaster.craigslist.org/grd/4235827339.html

Ms361 for cheap here...


----------



## Jon1270

PLAYS WITH FIRE said:


> http://lancaster.craigslist.org/grd/4235827339.html
> 
> Ms361 for cheap here...



Eh, $425 isn't that cheap.


----------



## PLAYS WITH FIRE

If it a great shape 361 with good b&c that's not bad! In the burg that's about the going price...I would never recommend giving what they are asking.   I have 2 261's and they are super saws but the 361 has bit more grunt for the bigger stuff.


----------



## Clyde S. Dale

wenger7446 said:


> Thanks for the feedback everyone. I will be picking up the 261, probably sometime next week.
> 
> Can't wait to try it out.



Did you get the MS261, or the MS261C-M?


----------



## mecreature

The 261s are nice but not a thing wrong with that 271. 
I have an MS280 pretty close to the 270 at the time.  
It is a very nice saw.


----------



## Twisted Priorities

mecreature said:


> The 261s are nice but not a thing wrong with that 271.
> I have an MS280 pretty close to the 270 at the time.
> It is a very nice saw.


The MS 280 is 4.5cc larger than the MS 270 but is the same weight. The MS 290 is 1cc larger yet but 2 lbs heavier. These saws are still considered farm / landscape - property maintenance saws. The MS 260, 261, 261 C-M are professional forestry saws which are designed for extreme work conditions.
They're all great saws.


----------



## wenger7446

Clyde S. Dale said:


> Did you get the MS261, or the MS261C-M?



Life got in the way and I didn't pick one up yet.


----------



## missedbass

mecreature said:


> The 261s are nice but not a thing wrong with that 271.
> I have an MS280 pretty close to the 270 at the time.
> It is a very nice saw.


+1 use my 271 as a firewood saw and its been great!


----------



## ole

Holy crap. I work for a city in Wisconsin. My boss let me take home a brand new Stihl MS 261. Not one ounce of gas run through it. He said, "go ahead Ole, take it home give it a shot, run two tanks of gas through it and bring it back in one piece. Break her in". 
OMG
He just cost me about $609. That saw runs circles around my old Stihl 28 WB. I am going  to have to trade the old girl in. What a competent saw. I took down a big standing cherry about 18 inch diameter and bucked it up. That saw didn't even break a sweat. Then ran it through some hard dead oak and no bark elm. Very impressed.


----------



## BrotherBart

Pffft. I took a woman out to dinner in 1972. To date I figure that dinner has cost me 3/4 of a million dollars.


----------



## D8Chumley

Good one BB!


----------



## Jon_E

BrotherBart said:


> Pffft. I took a woman out to dinner in 1972. To date I figure that dinner has cost me 3/4 of a million dollars.



Hope it was a good meal, at least.


----------



## KindredSpiritzz

I just happen to be looking at saws today and while they didnt have a 261 on display I did fall in love with the 271 they had for $420.  Tag said it would take an 18 or 20 inch bar.
I need to save up a bit more coinage but im thinking thats the one my hearts set on. Sure looked sweet and im thinking an 18 inch bar will do quite nicely for my purposes. I got to stop going there and looking at saws tho, it's making me twitchy to get one and its getting too tempting to just throw it on the ol charge card instead of waiting til i have cash.
Patience grasshopper.


----------

